
Show HN: Shiori v1.5 – Self hosted bookmarks manager, now with archival support - acrophobic
https://github.com/go-shiori/shiori
======
JulianWasTaken
Other choices for this problem as usual at
[https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted#bookmarks-
and...](https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted#bookmarks-and-link-
sharing).

~~~
ClashTheBunny
Seems like it's more this category: [https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-
selfhosted/blob/master/R...](https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-
selfhosted/blob/master/README.md#read-it-later-lists)

------
Tehnix
I've used Raindrop for a long time
([https://raindrop.io](https://raindrop.io)) to store a bookmark of all
articles I read, categorised in months. It's been interesting to see the
variations in "slow" months and busier months. I can see that I'm desparate to
read stuff when I'm bored for example.

The one thing missing in Shiori for me to replace it would be a share
extension for mobile. I use several different browsers and also often read for
mobile, where Raindrop can store the bookmark via the share sheet.

I was interested if others do similar things?

~~~
sandinmyjoints
Yes, such a feature is a must-have for me as well

------
kissgyorgy
Great! How does it compare to Wallabag
([https://wallabag.org/en](https://wallabag.org/en))? Does it provide
something more? Wallabag changed my life, if there are some better features, I
would switch in a bliss!

~~~
ekianjo
Wallabag has a pretty bad user experience if I have to compare it with Shiori.
Shiori is easy to install, easy to run, and automatically creates local
"reader mode" and archives of the webpages as you add them. On top of that it
has a full command line client and an API you can query.

------
techntoke
Really happy to see an update to this. Shaarli is an alternative, but seems to
have issues with the default Docker container.

However, I would be much happier with an ncurses-based and file-system
database for a bookmark manager that uses Markdown front matter or even just a
TOML file:

[https://gohugo.io/content-management/front-
matter/](https://gohugo.io/content-management/front-matter/)

Would be much easier to manage bookmarks and sync them in a directory-tree
format. Hopefully something like this will get added eventually.

I'm envisioning something like,

    
    
      * bookmarks/
        * services/
          * google.md
          * favicons/

~~~
WhatIsDukkha
Has anyone spoken to you recently about orgmode :)

~~~
techntoke
Yes, I'm aware of orgmode and find it helpful, but I don't think I think it
only provides partial features in this instance.

~~~
WhatIsDukkha
Hmm what features would a git synced via -

[https://github.com/simonthum/git-sync](https://github.com/simonthum/git-sync)
#this gives low friction commits/pull/push

Using [https://github.com/rexim/org-cliplink](https://github.com/rexim/org-
cliplink) #this gives nice looking links in your orgmode

When added to orgmode it far past what a standalone bookmarks managerey thing
does.

ie - follow up to this github issue in 3 weeks with a bookmark in the TODO

Ymmv of course.

------
platz
Plugging my self hosted web based bookmark manager as well
[https://github.com/jonschoning/espial](https://github.com/jonschoning/espial)

I like the ingestion via bookmarklet method, as it's low user overhead; just
does the job and gets out of your way.

I have 73k bookmarks on my instance, which other sass sites sometimes aren't
optimized for, and can be sluggish while filtering searching etc.. (users
normally have around 5k)

I can add detail for a docker build if desired, but the build from source is
pretty straightforward.

~~~
brettinternet
Sir, where have you been? I've been looking for exactly this, a self-hosted
pinboard clone. A look and feel like miniflux [1] - there's something timeless
about it. I also appreciate the public frontend. This looks like a great
project. Have you sensed a need to add postgres/mysql support or perhaps
that's overkill? Any plans to implement archiving?

I would love details on a docker build for my own homelab. I don't know
Haskell, but perhaps it's time to tinker with something new.

[1]: [https://miniflux.app/](https://miniflux.app/)

~~~
platz
Thanks! I agree minimal is best.

SQLite's been excellent. Postgres wouldn't be hard to switch to in the future
but I don't think I need it yet.

My initial need was met by delegating archiving to
[http://archive.li](http://archive.li) . Click the green checkbox next to the
bookmark to access the archived page . While not a full mirror, I like having
them as the permanent custodian.

I'll probably work on getting a release up that doesn't require a build from
source such as docker or bits pretty soon.

------
norswap
I'm not sure I would call a Pocket clone a "bookmark manager".

------
bravura
How about a bookmarks manager that is also a git repo?

~~~
stevekemp
I had this for years, but recent security-changes to browsers make it not
work:

[https://github.com/skx/bookmarks.public](https://github.com/skx/bookmarks.public)

Will work if you move the bookmark data into the main script, but then it is
less easy to maintain and less clear.

~~~
techntoke
It should work with a native messaging extension and app. Browserpass does
something similar already. We just need pass-like tool for bookmarks.

------
pacoverdi
I've been relying on Hacker News "upvoted submissions" and Twitter's "likes"
to avoid losing interesting links forever. And also browser bookmarks,
synchronized or not. Kind of low tech.

Wondering if I'm missing out by neglecting bookmark managing tools. They sure
would have to integrate seamlessly with my browsing habits for them to stick.

------
mglass3000
The archival support looks cool. Right now I'm using Bookmark OS
([https://bookmarkos.com](https://bookmarkos.com)) which may be hard to leave
but I will check this out

------
joker99
That looks amazing! Seeing how you singled out Pocket, do you offer a
compatible API? That would get me to switch, as I could continue using my
tools

------
fastbmk
You will love [https://fastbmk.com/](https://fastbmk.com/)

------
eximius
Hmm. Now if I could make a FreeNAS plugin out of it...

------
mitchtbaum
next up, sharing sessions / windows, ie lists / trees / graphs of "tabs" and
"pages"

------
lanius
Looks great! Is there something similar for Pinboard?

------
bedros
can you import google bookmarks?

------
ronaldl93
Wow, my girlfriend's name is Shiori.

------
burtonator
Polar is another player in this space:

[https://getpolarized.io/](https://getpolarized.io/)

... as are Wallabag and Raindrop which a few other people mentioned. Seems
like there's definitely a longtail here.

